# GT show cranks FSA



## PennyPrince (Jun 28, 2021)

So I got a set of GT show cranks,  and I'm wondering if anyone has had this type of issues with the stamping fading away. I want to get these polished,  but I'm afraid in doing so, the integrity of the stamped "GT" logo will only decrease and ultimately look stupid,  any thought of engraving or some other sort of machinery out there that can reestablish the integrity of the logo?  Please see images


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 29, 2021)

That wear is from a shoe rubbing on the crank while pedaling.a good polisher should be able to take care of it.might cost more as they will have to do that area by hand.


----------



## PennyPrince (Jun 29, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> That wear is from a shoe rubbing on the crank while pedaling.a good polisher should be able to take care of it.might cost more as they will have to do that area by hand.



Hey! Thanks for getting to me. My concern, mainly is the logo, I'm afraid that the logo will only fade more,  by polishing it.  And I want to add more dept in the logo. Your saying that a polisher should be able to do that as well?


----------



## sworley (Jun 29, 2021)

You might want to try Ernies 80s bike shop. He's a restorer in El Paso? TX and does phenomenal work with high attention to detail. He restored some old GT fork standers for me last year and they turned out great.


----------



## PennyPrince (Jun 29, 2021)

I'll check them out,  do you have there personal info? Or is he listed on Google?


----------



## sworley (Jun 29, 2021)

https://www.facebook.com/search/top?q=ernie%27s%2080s%20bike%20shop


----------



## PennyPrince (Jun 29, 2021)

Thank you 😎


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 29, 2021)

It wont affect if carefully hand polished


----------



## PennyPrince (Jun 29, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> It wont affect if carefully hand polished



Got it! Thanks 😎


----------



## PennyPrince (Nov 14, 2021)

Cranks cleaned up very nice!


----------

